# Begrijp niets van Duits vs. geen Duits



## Tamar

Is er een verschil tussen;

Ik bergrijp niets van Duits (kan ik het zeggen?)

en

Ik begrijp geen Duits.


----------



## Joannes

*Ik versta niets van Duits *is wat sterker dan *ik versta geen Duits*, gebruikelijker met dezelfde sterkere betekenis is: *ik versta geen woord Duits / **ik versta er geen woord van*.

Ik denk dat *verstaan *in deze context beter is dan *begrijpen*. Je kan bvb. perfect Duits verstaan als taal maar toch geen snars begrijpen van wat iemand zegt..


----------



## Chimel

Joannes said:


> Ik denk dat *verstaan *in deze context beter is dan *begrijpen*. Je kan bvb. perfect Duits verstaan als taal maar toch geen snars begrijpen van wat iemand zegt..


Ik ben niet zeker dat ik deze nuance begrijp (of versta? ).

Bedoel je: _een taal verstaan _is in het algemeen en _een taal begrijpen _is een specifiek geval?

En dus in dit geval, als je geen enkele kennis van een taal hebt, dan zijn beide werkwoorden synoniem? Ik versta geen Pools = ik begrijp geen Pools?


----------



## Peterdg

Volgens mij heeft "een taal verstaan" niet zoveel zin. Je kan een woord/een zin verstaan (je kan horen welk woord/welke zin het is) maar toch niet begrijpen (je kent er de betekenis niet van).

Je kan een zin/woord bv niet verstaan omdat je gesprekspartner bv. niet goed articuleert of te zacht spreekt.

Na dit alles: in België wordt "verstaan" en "begrijpen" vaak voor elkaar gebruikt.


----------



## Hitchhiker

From what I remember of studying Dutch, verstaan is to understand something, as a language (but not a person's language or words) and begrijpen is to comprehend (or not) somebody's words. To use verstaan about not understanding a person or what they are saying can be considered a bit rude. As if saying you don't know why they are saying what they saying. As if you think they are a bit mad or crazy.   I think begrijpen is also used to understand (or comprehend) how something works but I may have this wrong.


----------



## Frank06

Tamar said:


> Is er een verschil tussen;
> (1) Ik bergrijp niets van Duits (kan ik het zeggen?)
> en
> (2) Ik begrijp geen Duits.


M.i. gaat het hier over "niets van" versus "geen" (zie lager).

Ik heb geen idee hoe correct of hoe fout de zinnen zouden kunnen zijn of klinken (hoewel ik Johannes' commentaren begrijp, eerder dan versta), maar de eerste zin zou ik _eventueel _nog kunnen interpreteren als "ik begrijp niets van de Duitse taal/grammatica (bijv. met z'n dwaze, complexe morfologie. Accusatief, datief, wa's da? Ik zie het niet, ik begrijp het systeem niet.).
De tweede zin zou dan _eventueel_ over het niet verstehn van eender welke zin in het Duits gaan.

Anderzijds, al te veel akkoord gaan met Johannes over _begrijpen_ versus _verstaan_ zou kunnen impliceren dat ik hier een _off topic_ blik met wormen opentrek dat misschien beter in een andere, nieuwe, aparte _thread_ behandeld zou kunnen worden. 

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Tamar

Hitchhiker and Frank,

I think you explained very well what Joannes said. 



> [de eerste zin zou ik _eventueel _nog kunnen interpreteren als "ik begrijp niets van de Duitse taal/grammatica (bijv. met z'n dwaze, complexe morfologie. Accusatief, datief, wa's da? Ik zie het niet, ik begrijp het systeem niet.).
> /QUOTE]
> I had a feeling that was the idea (always nice to know you have a good hunch...)
> 
> So, wait, to say that I understand you guys, which one would I use? (to say that I understand your ideas...) I think I'd use _begrijpen (?)_


----------

